# Loegering tracks for skidsteer



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

thinking about trying those loegering tracks on our skidsteer they bolt on when you remove the tires any input good or bad would be great guys thanks


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

If you put them on and don't take them off, they are ok... I had a set for two years, never used them and finally sold them on ebay.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

are they all they say they are in video,we have been getting into more sandy areas looking for more traction so thinking about switching


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I love them, can't say enough good about them. They stay on all summer and come off for the winter. As long as the VTS is around, will never go back to a dedicated track machine. It is like steroids for your skid. Mine are on a 440S3 Case.

Now there can be issues with them and they can be frustrating with parts also. It does make the skid wider.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Maybe one of the guys above can comment but i was told it would rob some power and remember it's only driven off your rear (lack of a better phrase) chain....the front is freewheeling


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

xtreem3d;1447019 said:


> Maybe one of the guys above can comment but i was told it would rob some power and remember it's only driven off your rear (lack of a better phrase) chain....the front is freewheeling


That is true about the power, on my Case I have plenty of power so don't have to worry. On the driving just off the rear that is where a guy can tear stuff up if they get really rammy.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

StuveCorp;1446999 said:


> I love them, can't say enough good about them. They stay on all summer and come off for the winter. As long as the VTS is around, will never go back to a dedicated track machine. It is like steroids for your skid. Mine are on a 440S3 Case.
> 
> Now there can be issues with them and they can be frustrating with parts also. It does make the skid wider.


I will agree with some of what StuveCorp said. I too run them all summer and pull them off for the winter. They will make your skid steer more stable, raise your lifting capacity, add weight (3200 lbs to my 262C, make sure your trailer will handle it) and allow you to use your skid where you wouldn't think of taking a wheeled machine. As xtreem3d said, the tracks are run off the rear putting more load on the rear drive chains. Use your head and you shouldn't have a problem. I do not think they replace a dedicated track machine, they will ride a bit rougher, I think they take more power to run and I don't think they get the traction that a dedicated track machine does when the skid is off camber. They do take a bit of power to so if you have a 2 speed skid don't plan on using it. Overall I am pleased with the VTS system.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I have them on the 252, they slow the machine down quite a bit so 2 speed is nice for travel. They ride rough compared to a Cat/ASV undercarriage but the same as others.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I did forget about the slower speed. Did Cat tell you to take it easy with the two speed? I run a lot in two speed and was given the green light to do so, I don't push dirt but truck a lot of dirt in two speed(the ride control is priceless).

As for the ride I think it's very good comparing it to a CTL(like a Takeuchi). I want the new style tracks as there will be much less vibration. I have been using the VTS for the last four years(first a 70XT and 440S3).


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dooleycorp;1446991 said:


> are they all they say they are in video,we have been getting into more sandy areas looking for more traction so thinking about switching


I ran one in Florida for a few weeks and it did ok. Hard to find a more sandy place than that. Like others said, they ate a little slower and you don't have as much power but they seem to do just fine in the wet sand & mud. Personally I prefer a dedicated track machine because they have more drive power and they seem to float better. If you are going to be needing the wheels back on your machine for plowing then this is the setup you want.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ever thought of using over the tire steel tracks? I have a set I've used on a Bobcat 863 many times. Makes it pretty unstoppable. Less to go wrong and fairly easy on and off, maybe 1 Hr with 2 guys. Just a thought.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Great, now that I re-read the thread I'll clarify that I thought we were talking about the over the tire loegering tracks. Since Stuve brought it up, those were the ones I used. They are not that expensive, somewhat easy to install with the strap system they supply, (loegering brand only) the machine will float over soft ground, be it sand or mud, and stability will greatly improve. If you have a high hp machine, the tracks will make it into a mini dozer. 
Lots of times you can find them cheap on craiglist or ebay.
The main reason I sold mine was the amount of time I spent on asphalt. Also, I'd added dozers to the mix and that took the place of Loegering tracks.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks guys for all the info,


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

I purchased a wheeled cat 232 this spring and definately need to get a pair as I work by the beach and get bogged down in the sand quite a bit. When looking for a pair on ebay/craigslist, what is the main difference between the rubber ones and metal? Longetivity, ease to change, etc. Thanks and I'm definately keeping this machine for a while so no choice but to get a set of these.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bigviclbi;1447562 said:


> I purchased a wheeled cat 232 this spring and definately need to get a pair as I work by the beach and get bogged down in the sand quite a bit. When looking for a pair on ebay/craigslist, what is the main difference between the rubber ones and metal? Longetivity, ease to change, etc. Thanks and I'm definately keeping this machine for a while so no choice but to get a set of these.


The OP is talking about the Loegering VTS not OTT (over the tire) tracks, but for you being in a lot of sand I'd do the solid rubber OTT if the OTT is what you are looking at doing. All that sand will wear metal tracks, the rubber will last forever on sand


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

I found a pair on craigslist, they are steel loegering tracks for $700.00. I wanted to know how I know if it will fit my machine besides the obvious tire size. Its off a new holland ls 170 and i have a cat 232. Do I measure from the center of front wheel to center of back wheel for length?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Big, the length doesn't matter... You can just remove a link or two. It's the width of tire that is important. Don't forget the spacers and the tool to ratchet on the tracks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

LS170 has a wheel base of 42" and the 232 is 43". Like Blowerman said just check the tire width "should be" 10's but I've seen quite a few 232 around here with 12's pretty sure the 242's came with 12's and maybe an option of 12's on the 232?


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, as far as condition of tracks what am I looking for? I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Check for wear on the pins and links and for any cracks. You should be able to tell obvious wear


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I know its still early but I did the swap anyways, Its like summer out there. Took me and a spotter about an hour to do the swap.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice iron! But remember...a clean machine makes no green! Hahaha


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks good. I'm thinking of putting mine on too as it's been 80 a couple times...


----------

